# Component Video Extender



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Extends Component Video (HDTV) up to 300 feet using CAT-5e Cable *

Add-on hardware manufacturer for the high def/digital market, Gefen, announced the
availability of an alternative to HDTV accessibility with its new Component Video
Extender. The system enables DVD players, satellite television set-top boxes or 
any video device equipped with RGB connectors to be extended up to 300 feet from
the display over a single CAT-5 cable.

According to the company, HD video may be viewed at up to 1080p resolutions, allowing
modern and legacy equipment to support the delivery of HD video even when extended
hundreds of feet.

The system hardware includes tiny sender and receiver units, both small enough to
be well hidden and painted black to blend with system aesthetics. The hardware also
runs on an included, single power supply.

Sender and receiver come equipped with VGA and CAT-5 ports; and a six-foot high 
quality VGA to RGB cable is also included for component connection. The installation
is plug and play, requiring a connection of the system to the video source and the
extended display that can easily be implemented.

Additional information on Gefen's Component Video Extender (MSRP $299) can be
found at: http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=3414.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Interesting, but doesn't take care of audio. Here's a 4 channel component video/stereo audio distribution amp from cablestogo:
http://www.impactacoustics.com/product.asp?cat_id=1006&sku=41065

Of course, this product doesn't provide a Dolby Digital/DTS audio solution.


----------

